

Tindie Becomes a Part of the Hackaday Family - hugs
https://hackaday.com/2015/08/05/tindie-becomes-a-part-of-the-hackaday-family/

======
szczys
Several of our writers have been selling on Tindie for years. Leading up to
this I talked to as many people with Tindie stores as I could and everyone had
great thing to say. This is huge for getting more people into Open Hardware!

